# Quick quiz



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sat in Starbucks at Bali's Denpasar Airport holding a bag of SB brand 'Bali Coffee', grown here on the island. Here's a pic of the bag. Can anyone spot what's wrong here?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe the fact that it was roasted in Kent ?????????


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Starbucks' Kent Roasting Plant is in Washington, USA.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It still means they were exported for roasting then re-imported for sale.

EDIT: No they're Indonesian beans, oh I don't know. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep. I think it's disgusting that the beans flew from Bali to the US to be roasted, then flew right back to Bali.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The other problem is the best before date... For those beans to be in date till October and be fresh you'd need to jump in a tardis and go forward to the end of August.


----------

